# Will draw you for practice and improvement!



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

Im an artist in training and Im also studying animation, I'd like to improve my style and develop my uniqueness in it, I know I have to learn how to draw realistic faces and stuff, but for now I'd like to perfectionate my style and to get it consistent,I dont have only one style Though, but they are pretty similar anyways. 









this is my picture of @QueenSuzanna , based on her profile photo, what do you guys think?

Ill practice poses,expressions and perspective!

NEW PIC! 







@Versatility 's pic! based on this one








ALSO: Will Animate!


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

Aww thanks, girl! I didn't know you were into art!^^ Is drawing your favorite outlet? Do you like painting or sculpting too?


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

QueenSuzanna said:


> Aww thanks, girl! I didn't know you were into art!^^ Is drawing your favorite outlet? Do you like painting or sculpting too?



Oh, I absolutely love drawing, I tried to sculpt but I think drawing is better for me, specially creating characters.


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

You can draw me. What do you need?


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

NothingElse said:


> You can draw me. What do you need?


Just a photo of yourself, if you can it can be high quality please nwn


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

These two might be fun (from my college years; I am not quite as dramatic these days).










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









If you'd prefer one without "props," just let me know.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

daniluni said:


> Oh, I absolutely love drawing, I tried to sculpt but I think drawing is better for me, specially creating characters.


Oh cool!! Do you have any OCs?


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

QueenSuzanna said:


> Oh cool!! Do you have any OCs?


I have a lot! I even made a thread asking for help to know the mbti type of some of them


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

That's Awesome!!

Cant wait for the animated one.


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

NothingElse said:


> These two might be fun (from my college years; I am not quite as dramatic these days).
> 
> View attachment 246618
> 
> ...


would you like to be drawn as a winged humanoid


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

NothingElse said:


> These two might be fun (from my college years; I am not quite as dramatic these days).
> 
> View attachment 246618
> 
> ...


would you like to be drawn as a winged humanoid


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

daniluni said:


> would you like to be drawn as a winged humanoid


Please!


----------

